# dog food yay or nay



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

So My little mimi is eight months and too spoiled.. she is 4 pounds and the vet thinks she wont go over 4.5 pounds.. 

we have been feeding her 3 times a day 1/2 to 3/4 a container of ceasar puppy food.. we warm it in the micro for her..not because she wont it it, just because she is spoiled and I like to.

she wont eat hard food, and since we brush her teeth she doesnt need hard food anyway.. that and she doesn't eat much so she can get the nice stuff.. but what is everyones opinion on the cesars puppy food...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Not a good food,ziwi peak,Acana are good ones


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I will let you decide. Here is a site that does unbiased assessment of pet food. 

Cesar Bistro Dog Food | Review and Rating

Cesar is given 3 stars. I would not feed anything less than 4 stars, myself. My girls are the ages of your baby and a bit smaller. They are fed 2x day, a 5 star food. 

Check out the site yourself. It is fun to look around and search by star or by brand. Foods that Ii thought were the very best happen to be some of the lowest. 

Let me know if you have questions or issue navigating the site!


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

There are many other brands of food that offer canned...Cesar's is not a good one. Orijen and Acana are two of the best brands out there but unfortunately they do not offer canned food.

Blue Buffalo and Taste of the Wild do, though.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Ziwipeak also makes a canned and a few here feed it. Mine eat the air dried that I add warm water to so I cannot tell you about the canned myself but I know those who feed it recommend it.

ZiwiPeak Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## talkalot82 (May 24, 2011)

thanks for the advise... sending my hubby out tommorrow to the local stores to see what we have in town that might be five star for my pretty princess mimi


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Blue Buffalo also makes a grain-free kibble and canned food.. It is rated 5 stars I believe.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll second ZiwiPeak for a canned food. It's the ONLY canned food I'd ever feed my lot. If you're looking for a great "wet" food...you may want to check out Honest Kitchen as well. It comes in a box & you add water & have to let it rehydrate for 5-10 minutes. You serve it a stuffing like consistency...or thicker or thinner depending on how much water you add. The ingredients are wonderful, there are no fillers & where it is a dehydrated raw it's incredibly easy to digest (meaning easy on their organs). 

Both ZiwiPeak & Honest Kitchen you will not find in big box stores or grocery stores. You'll have to find a small pet specialty store. I believe if you look at their websites Natural Range Of Premium Pet-food Products - Ziwipeak - Natural New Zealand Pet Nutrition & All Natural Dog Food | Dehydrated Raw Dog Food | Like Homemade Pet Food it should have a store finder somewhere. 

Good luck!!


----------

